# Eggs are alive?



## christy_was_here (Apr 4, 2011)

I know this is sort of off topic cause it's regarding chickens, but I had to share....

I recently advertised some free eggs to an internet group I belong to. I mentioned they would be great to eat or hatch. Here are two of my favorite responses:

"Can you eat them? Are they anything like chicken eggs?"

and 

"How is it to eat eggs, but hatch them as well? Aren't you conflicted? A cake alone requires three beings."  


Now I know everyone didn't grow up with critters or on a farm and people are entitled to their own views, but that last one really cracked me up.


And on the same note....I was at a Civil War living history re-enactment last year waiting for a 'battle' to commence. It took place in a harvested corn field with lots of the old stalks laying around. People were beginning to gather and a youngish father and his son (5 or 6) sat down next to me and I heard him explain to his son that we were in a field of bamboo. He even proceeded to pick up the corn stalks and show his son what bamboo looks like.  

I feel bad for people who haven't spent enough time in the country to know what corn is.....or that eggs come from chickens and you can indeed eat them.


----------



## mandieg4 (Apr 4, 2011)

I worked at a small local zoo when I was in college and overheard a little boy about 3 or 4 telling his mother to look at the "duck".  The mom said "yes, it's a very pretty duck, isn't it?".  The "duck" was a peacock!  I can understand getting confused between a duck and a goose if you've never been around animals, but I thought a peacock was pretty easy to distinguish.  Either the mom was clueless or she just didn't want to take the time to teach her child.


----------

